# GBATemp PSN Game Night



## blueskies (Aug 10, 2009)

I'd like to host a trial PSN Game night this week, and I think it would be cool to have a front page notice about it, even if it was just for that day. I've posted about it in the Big PSN ID List thread,  but everyone would know about it and could join in if it was on the front page. I was thinking of doing this trial game day on Wednesday August 12th at 20:00 UTC (here's the link for the fixed time so you can figure out the time in your time zone. It's basically the afternoon in America and evening in Europe.) I figure we can also set up an IRC chat room if people don't have microphones, or want to decide on another game to play. We will be starting with Burnout Paradise since that is the most voted game in the topic, and go from there.

So important information:
PSN Game Night - Trial Run
Wednesday August 12th
20:00 UTC - check your time zone
Starting game is Burnout Paradise, more to follow if wanted. Maybe some Fat Princess?

Thanks!


----------



## antonkan (Aug 10, 2009)

This is kinda wrong section.


----------



## blueskies (Aug 10, 2009)

Not really.. I'm suggesting something be posted to the main site. p1ngy suggested it, so it must be true.


----------



## Minox (Aug 10, 2009)

If you write a nice news article in the proper format and post it in the User Submitted News forum then I could make it appear on the front page


----------



## luke_c (Aug 10, 2009)

if it all goes ahead, count me in, but we need to know who's in so we can all add eachother.


----------



## Niteblood (Aug 10, 2009)

bleh, i would definately play, but im leaving to italy an hour before it starts.
I will def join in on the next one, as im back in 2 weeks


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 10, 2009)

Dont listen to antonkan, he is trolling and is the last person to listen to about board conduct.

There is no problem making a PSN game night approval request here, so if its approved it can be posted on the front page. This wouldn't be the main PSN night thread anyway, this is just a suggestion for it. 

Im all up for a PSN night, I dont have burnout, I dont like that game much, but Killzone 2 I am up for definitely.


----------



## blueskies (Aug 10, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> If you write a nice news article in the proper format and post it in the User Submitted News forum then I could make it appear on the front page
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why not just add people from the PSN ID thread? That's what it's there for.


----------



## kboxer (Aug 10, 2009)

Yes I would be up for it. Evening Europe is good for me and I have Burnout.


----------



## Minox (Aug 10, 2009)

blueskies said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm afraid I can't think of any simple way to explain it. I can provide some examples though. Focus on writing the text and on providing a picture and then I could fix the rest of it.

Examples:



TF2 Night



Xbox Live Night



TF2 Night



WiFi Night


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 10, 2009)

Its probably not really correct, but I add these boxes like this:
[*P= *]text[*/P*]
text[/p]


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 10, 2009)

I think the people who are interested in the PSN on the day should post their ID's and what games they want to play in the thread, and they can also use the IRC chatroom too if you set it up. It would be easier then trawling through the the PSN ID list and adding everyone.


----------



## luke_c (Aug 10, 2009)

I already have a almost full friends list with all my school mates so i can only afford to fit those who are actually up for it.


----------



## Minox (Aug 10, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Its probably not really correct, but I add these boxes like this:
> [*P= *]text[*/P*]
> text[/p]


I've always been using  for the same effect, but normal users can't use html so your method is better. Although he shouldn't have to think about those, I can fix them later.


----------



## kobykaan (Aug 10, 2009)

blueskies said:
			
		

> I'd like to host a trial PSN Game night this week, and I think it would be cool to have a front page notice about it, even if it was just for that day. I've posted about it in the Big PSN ID List thread,  but everyone would know about it and could join in if it was on the front page. I was thinking of doing this trial game day on Wednesday August 12th at 20:00 GMT (here's the link for the fixed time so you can figure out the time in your time zone. It's basically the afternoon in America and evening in Europe.) I figure we can also set up an IRC chat room if people don't have microphones, or want to decide on another game to play. We will be starting with Burnout Paradise since that is the most voted game in the topic, and go from there.
> 
> So important information:
> PSN Game Night - Trial Run
> ...



Hmmmm bit of a FAIL there with time zones ...... 

your post states 20:00 GMT .....but your link shows as 20:00 UTC time 

which do you mean GMT or UTC !?


----------



## luke_c (Aug 10, 2009)

Also, how long do you intend to play for?


----------



## blueskies (Aug 10, 2009)

As for the time, the 'world clock' site listed gmt and utc as the same time zone, so i thought they were the same time. Anyways, you can just look at the list and find your city/time.

i'll look through those posts and format mine better, but I don't have a graphic of the skills to make one, sorry.

As far as adding usernames, I think that when a final thread is made for the event, everyone who wants to play can add their name there. I thought that's what the whole point of the main PSN ID thread was, as all the people who've signed up are in the first post, but if that's too many people to add, whatever.


----------



## blueskies (Aug 10, 2009)

sry, double post b/c my internet dropped for a minute.

I plan on playing for...as long as I can handle it. Probably a few hours I would guess.


----------



## jphriendly (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice to see things are moving forward with this.


----------



## luke_c (Aug 10, 2009)

UTC = GMT+1, If it's GMT as you said in your first post it'll be 20:00 as you said, if we're following UTC it'll be 21:00 GMT and in that case, most likely i won't be able to play for as long as i'd like to, so which is it?


----------



## blueskies (Aug 10, 2009)

I'd like to host a trial PSN Game night this week, and I think it would be cool to have a front page notice about it, even if it was just for that day. I've posted about it in the Big PSN ID List thread,  but everyone would know about it and could join in if it was on the front page. I was thinking of doing this trial game day on Wednesday August 12th at 20:00 UTC (here's the link for the fixed time so you can figure out the time in your time zone. It's basically the afternoon in America and evening in Europe.) I figure we can also set up an IRC chat room if people don't have microphones, or want to decide on another game to play. We will be starting with Burnout Paradise since that is the most voted game in the topic, and go from there.

So important information:
PSN Game Night - Trial Run
Wednesday August 12th
20:00 UTC - check your time zone
Starting game is Burnout Paradise, more to follow if wanted. Maybe some Fat Princess?

Thanks!


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 10, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The strange thing is that we can view the HTML source perfectly fine
I tried to change it once and it was succes (it showed correctly in the rich editor) but post preview gave me nothing


----------



## blueskies (Aug 10, 2009)

I changed the times to *20:00 UTC*. This is 1pm for California (me) and around 9-10pm for Europe, right? It's quite a spread in time, but should allow for at least a couple of hours of play time.


----------



## luke_c (Aug 10, 2009)

That's fine, thanks for letting me know.


----------



## pitoui (Aug 11, 2009)

I probably wont be able to make it. It's 6am Sydney time.

Thanks though.


----------



## jphriendly (Aug 11, 2009)

4pm for me here on EST. Depending on the day, I'm usually at work at that time (usually get home around 9-10pm). Guess I'll see how things go and make it if I'm able (and if I even have the game being played).


----------



## blueskies (Aug 11, 2009)

Well I'd rather have it about 4 hours later, evening on the east coast and afternoon on the west, but that put europe times after midnight. We might have to end up having two meet times, if someone across the pond want to host one for Europe times.

//edit - can someone close this thread, and discussion can continue in this thread. Thanks.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 11, 2009)

Thread Plutonij'd by request of topic starter.

Please carry on here:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=173213


----------

